# track saw



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

about to do some major renovation and so im gonna be building lots of cabinets and shelves. Thinking about getting a track saw. Just seeing if anyone here has any input as to its usefulness and a brand they would recommend thats not expensive as the Festool.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

A table saw and sliding compound miter saw will work for ply cabs. Those track saws do look tempting. Build you a good table extension for your table saw to help in ripping plywood, if you don't have one.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

If your gonna spend the money to get one spend a little more and get the festool setup. Dewalt is the only other brand Ive really heard about being good. Most other track saws have a little play here or there and aren't as precise as what you would get with festool. I don't own either but have sure read enough and seen enough to know If and when I have the spare cash or a project that I need the precision for I will be getting a festool.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Any chance you might be interested in a JointAbility? Can use as a saw guide or jointer with a router. There are a number of reviews on the net and I have one I have never used (8') that I would let go for $150.00 in NW Houston.

http://www.duckworksmagazine.com/03/r/columns/cupp/04/index.htm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have the Schepach Track Saw. It is virtually the same as the saw sold by Grizzly. These are not high dollar saws but work OK. I have used the saw to break down sheet goods and rip 8/4 Maple.

I did replace the blade with a Freud 48 tooth.

I will be using it tomorrow. I bought three sheets of 3/4 birch this evening at HD and had them rip each one. Now I can easily cross cut the pieces to more manageable size, then finish on the table saw. 

I don't have room for wide rails on my table saw so the track saw really helps me. More than once I have put two pieces together to cross cut them at the same time (cabinet side pieces).

Dewalt and Makita are a couple more brands available. I know the Festool is the gold standard, but it is not for me. I could burn up 5 of these Scheppachs and still be ahead. 

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the feedback. Gonna order the makita. looks like a compromise between the festool and grizzly. Youtube review seems to be okay. I know I dont need one but man its always fun to have new toys.


----------



## kdeaux2002 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have the Makita and love it!!! You can use the dewalt clamps for it, also I believe the festol tracks will work with the Makita. Get some new blades and your ready to rock and roll.


----------

